# Is this offensive?



## Galacta (Jan 2, 2009)

I made a sig and wore it, but I removed it because I had a nerve that I would get banned.





Is this offensive in any way?


----------



## War (Jan 2, 2009)

I think it should be fine... it's a little violent, but it's not porn or anything.


----------



## Daois (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes.



Not enough blood.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 2, 2009)

Completely fine. Anyone who would be offended by that shouldn't be on this forum. lol. Looks a little big though. But I haven't checked the sig limit in a while. I know the updated it so im oblivious to the size limit.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 2, 2009)

Should be okay, if you really are unsure just run it bye one of the "friendly" mods.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 2, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Completely fine. Anyone who would be offended by that shouldn't be on this forum. lol. Looks a little big though. But I haven't checked the sig limit in a while. I know the updated it so im oblivious to the size limit.


Its 400x150.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

Galacta said:
			
		

> I made a sig and wore it, but I removed it because I had a nerve that I would get banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not enough blood, where's the mudkipz


----------



## Gman 101 (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think it's offensive... my friend used this as her Bebo skin a year ago.


----------



## Raika (Jan 3, 2009)

Of course it's offensive! It needs a lot more blood!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 6, 2009)

Now its time for staff approval!


----------



## Sephi (Jan 6, 2009)

Approve'd by IRC Staff member, which of course, means nothing whatsoever.


----------



## The Teej (Jan 10, 2009)

Seems fine to me! 

You could argue they're shredding a packet of tomato sauce open


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 5, 2009)

Agree with The Teej lol.
I like it very much.
Good Job.


----------

